# Vote for this rescue please!



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Please vote here for Magnificent Mutts Rescue: http://www.care2.com/animalsheltercontest/71196/?refer=7430.11.1230492706.6549

They're an all-breed rescue and are where I adopted my sable bitch Tessa from. I've also worked with them on other occasions, I took in a foster in really bad shape in 07. I ran low on money from her bacterial and fungal skin infections, ear infection, and the basics like heartworm testing and vaccinations. I was nervous about adopting her out on my own as I wanted her to be adopted out on contract and had only done so personally with cats in the past. She also still needed her spay, so MM took her in and after her spay adopted her out to a wonderful home.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Bump









This is a great rescue. It only takes a minute to vote. If they win they receive 10,000 to care for the pets.


----------

